# Ab sofort: PCGH-Studentenabo 20 Prozent günstiger und jederzeit kündbar [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (18. Januar 2010)

*Ab sofort: PCGH-Studentenabo 20 Prozent günstiger und jederzeit kündbar [Anzeige]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Ab sofort: PCGH-Studentenabo 20 Prozent günstiger und jederzeit kündbar [Anzeige] gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Ab sofort: PCGH-Studentenabo 20 Prozent günstiger und jederzeit kündbar [Anzeige]


----------



## CarManDD (18. Januar 2010)

*Ab sofort: PCGH-Studentenabo 20 Prozent günstiger und jederzeit kündbar [Anzeige]*

ich wär auch gern ein verlodderter student, da bekommt man einiges günstiger


----------



## silent_freak (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ab sofort: PCGH-Studentenabo 20 Prozent günstiger und jederzeit kündbar [Anzeige]*

Gilt das ganze auch für Azubis???


----------



## jojo0077 (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ab sofort: PCGH-Studentenabo 20 Prozent günstiger und jederzeit kündbar [Anzeige]*



CarManDD schrieb:


> ich wär auch gern ein verlodderter student, da bekommt man einiges günstiger


Verlodderter Student... ich komm dir gleich ma da rübber!!! 
Verloddert sind eigentlich wenn dann nur Studenten die so sozial-kram und sowas studieren


----------



## Megael (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ab sofort: PCGH-Studentenabo 20 Prozent günstiger und jederzeit kündbar [Anzeige]*



jojo0077 schrieb:


> Verlodderter Student... ich komm dir gleich ma da rübber!!!
> Verloddert sind eigentlich wenn dann nur Studenten die so sozial-kram und sowas studieren



*sign*

Und bei Bio gibbet noch diese Ökofreaks. 

Allerdings asselt sich son verfahrloster Abi-Punk so die ersten 2 Semester fasst in jedem Fach rum.


----------



## der_yappi (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ab sofort: PCGH-Studentenabo 20 Prozent günstiger und jederzeit kündbar [Anzeige]*



silent_freak schrieb:


> Gilt das ganze auch für Azubis???



Würde mich auch interessieren.
Und auch bis zu welchem Alter sowas möglich ist.

Bei T-Mobile gibts für Schüler, Studenten und Azubis auch teilweise billigere Tarife (nur mal so als Vergleich  )


----------



## _Snaker_ (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ab sofort: PCGH-Studentenabo 20 Prozent günstiger und jederzeit kündbar [Anzeige]*



CarManDD schrieb:


> ich wär auch gern ein verlodderter student, da bekommt man einiges günstiger



richtig...

wo bleibt da die gleichberechtigung, zumindest schüler sollten es auch billiger bekommen...


----------



## Jarafi (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ab sofort: PCGH-Studentenabo 20 Prozent günstiger und jederzeit kündbar [Anzeige]*

Wie sieht das hier den für Schüler aus?


----------



## MixMasterMike (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ab sofort: PCGH-Studentenabo 20 Prozent günstiger und jederzeit kündbar [Anzeige]*

Ich würde mir sowas als Student ja kaufen, wenn PCGH nicht solche Intel und Nvidia Fanatiker wären und so ein Bild Niveau hätten...


----------



## dangee (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ab sofort: PCGH-Studentenabo 20 Prozent günstiger und jederzeit kündbar [Anzeige]*

verlodderter Student... Essen und Miete will auch bezahlt werden...


Interessant mit der Matrikelbescheinigung. Bei meiner Uni kann man die sich ausschließlich als Pfd runterladen. Also dann ausdrucken und zu Euch schicken?  

Die Verifizierung geht dann nicht per Unterschrift und Siegel, sondern per Verifikationscode, einzugeben auf einer speziellen Uniseite.


----------



## Ionenweaper (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ab sofort: PCGH-Studentenabo 20 Prozent günstiger und jederzeit kündbar [Anzeige]*



dangee schrieb:


> Interessant mit der Matrikelbescheinigung. Bei meiner Uni kann man die sich ausschließlich als Pfd runterladen. Also dann ausdrucken und zu Euch schicken?
> 
> Die Verifizierung geht dann nicht per Unterschrift und Siegel, sondern per Verifikationscode, einzugeben auf einer speziellen Uniseite.



Jap, das läuft hier bei mir auch so. PDF-Datei (die man zwar ausdrucken kann), verifizierbar sind die Infos aber nur per Verfikationscode auf der Universitäts-Seite. Das analog herumzuschicken ist doch für beide Seiten eigentlich nur ein zusätzlicher Kostenaufwand ohne das es etwas bringt.

Das einzige was ich noch mit Unterschrift und Siegel bekomme, sind meine Notenauszüge.


----------



## x2K (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ab sofort: PCGH-Studentenabo 20 Prozent günstiger und jederzeit kündbar [Anzeige]*



CarManDD schrieb:


> ich wär auch gern ein verlodderter student, da bekommt man einiges günstiger


  Ach wenn es doch nur so wäre....  Wir müssen nicht ohne Grund 800 Üro Studiengebüren zahlen   und dafür bekommen wir nicht einmal Windows7 oder Office 2007 gestellt wie an anderen Unis.

aber die idee mit dem Abo ist gut


----------



## herethic (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ab sofort: PCGH-Studentenabo 20 Prozent günstiger und jederzeit kündbar [Anzeige]*

Find ich auch gut,auch enn ich kein Student bin.

Stimmt es eigentlich das Zeitschriften dazu verpflichtet sind Studentenangebote zu haben?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ab sofort: PCGH-Studentenabo 20 Prozent günstiger und jederzeit kündbar [Anzeige]*

Nein, verpflichtet sicherlich nicht.


----------



## Nasenbaer (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ab sofort: PCGH-Studentenabo 20 Prozent günstiger und jederzeit kündbar [Anzeige]*

Super Idee @PCGH! 

Bin zwar seit Jahren Dauerleser aber hab kein Abo, weil ich je nach Inhalt Magazin, DVD oder Premium kaufe. Bei dem Angebot werde ich, sobald mein Konto das erlaubt mir das Premium Abo holen.

P.S.: Gebt die Idee auch mal an PCG weiter, dann werd ich mir da wohl auch mal ein Abo besorgen.


----------



## Nighty101 (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ab sofort: PCGH-Studentenabo 20 Prozent günstiger und jederzeit kündbar [Anzeige]*



> Zitat:
> Zitat von *CarManDD*
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry das ichs Zitiere, aber wenn DU mir sagst DU bist student...
Hast du in Deutsch 4te Klasse nicht aufgepasst ?


----------



## Fresh-Dumbledore (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ab sofort: PCGH-Studentenabo 20 Prozent günstiger und jederzeit kündbar [Anzeige]*



_Snaker_ schrieb:


> richtig...
> 
> wo bleibt da die gleichberechtigung, zumindest schüler sollten es auch billiger bekommen...


genau, das wäre sehr nett


----------



## Thunderstom (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ab sofort: PCGH-Studentenabo 20 Prozent günstiger und jederzeit kündbar [Anzeige]*

Gilt das jetzt auch für Schüler?


----------



## Greyfox (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ab sofort: PCGH-Studentenabo 20 Prozent günstiger und jederzeit kündbar [Anzeige]*

Finde ich toll Studenten zu unterstützen, 

aber was ist mit Lehrlingen, die teils weniger verdienen als Studenten Bafög kassieren aus unseren Kassen. Was ist denn mit Schülern, wie hier schon oft angesprochen wurde? Die können nicht mal nen Nebenjob annehmen. Tolle faire Welt....

SO UND JETZT WILL ICH BEAMTENRABATT SONST MACHE ICH FÜR NIEMANDEN MEHR IRGENDWAS.


----------



## Curry (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ab sofort: PCGH-Studentenabo 20 Prozent günstiger und jederzeit kündbar [Anzeige]*

Auf jeden Fall ne Super Sache..als Schüler eines Berufskolleg habe ich da keine Chance oder?


----------



## OeffOeff (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ab sofort: PCGH-Studentenabo 20 Prozent günstiger und jederzeit kündbar [Anzeige]*



> aber was ist mit Lehrlingen, die teils weniger verdienen als Studenten Bafög kassieren aus unseren Kassen. Was ist denn mit Schülern, wie hier schon oft angesprochen wurde? Die können nicht mal nen Nebenjob annehmen. Tolle faire Welt....



Tzz... ihr Neider. 

1. Spülen Studenten, wenn sie mit dem Studium fertig sind, meist mehr Geld in die Kassen zurück als sie bafög erhielten.

2. Manch ein Azubi verdient weniger, allerdings müssen diese keine Studiengebühren sowie Semesterbeiträge, usw. zahlen. Hinzu kommt, dass wenn man keine reichen Eltern hat, man auf bafög und ggf. Studienbeitragsdarlehn angewiesen ist, also am Ende des Studiums erstmal einen Schuldenberg abzuzahlen hat. Achja, eine Ausbildung dauert i.d.R. auch 3 Jahre, wohingegen ein (ordentliches) Studium für normal Sterbliche mindestens 5 benötigt.

3. Schüler können sehr wohl einen Nebenjob annehmen. Warum sollte das nicht gehen? Bei Studenten wird das je nach Studiengang schon deutlich schwieriger.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ab sofort: PCGH-Studentenabo 20 Prozent günstiger und jederzeit kündbar [Anzeige]*



Greyfox schrieb:


> aber was ist mit Lehrlingen, die teils weniger verdienen als Studenten Bafög kassieren aus unseren Kassen.




Es gibt Lehrlinge, die (längere Zeit) unter Bafög liegen?
Die Azubis, von deren Gehältern ich gehört habe, kommen im Schnitt im Verlauf ihrer Ausbildung fast auf das doppelte. (und müssen davon nicht noch Gebühren, Lehrmaterialien, Exkursionen,... bezahlen)

Aber eine Ausweitung auf alle, die sich in Ausbildung befinden, halte ich trotzdem für angemessen.
Wenn ich mir angucke, wieviele der jüngeren hier nach Prämien gieren und planen, ihr Abo nach einem Jahr zu kündigen, dürfte das nicht mal eine Verringerung des Gewinns mit sich bringen.



> Was ist denn mit Schülern, wie hier schon oft angesprochen wurde? Die können nicht mal nen Nebenjob annehmen. Tolle faire Welt....



Seit wann können Schüler nicht mehr jobben gehen 



> SO UND JETZT WILL ICH BEAMTENRABATT SONST MACHE ICH FÜR NIEMANDEN MEHR IRGENDWAS.



"Ich mach für niemanden mehr irgendwas" aus dem Mund eines Beamten ist keine Drohung 


Megael schrieb:


> Und bei Bio gibbet noch diese Ökofreaks.
> Allerdings asselt sich son verfahrloster Abi-Punk so die ersten 2 Semester fasst in jedem Fach rum.





jojo0077 schrieb:


> Verlodderter Student... ich komm dir gleich ma da rübber!!!
> Verloddert sind eigentlich wenn dann nur Studenten die so sozial-kram und sowas studieren



Vorischtig, wen ihr alles beleidigt. In meinem Haushalt habt ihr gerade eine Trefferquote von 100% und es unsgesund, Mods oder deren Freundin zu beleidigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Struggy (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ab sofort: PCGH-Studentenabo 20 Prozent günstiger und jederzeit kündbar [Anzeige]*

Nach dem Studium habe ich erstmal 10k € Schulden, also ja, ich finde es fair


----------



## Greyfox (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ab sofort: PCGH-Studentenabo 20 Prozent günstiger und jederzeit kündbar [Anzeige]*

Neid? Ich lache mich wech...

Wieso denken alle das Studieren ein Gott gegebenes Recht ist?

Es spricht ja nix gegen einen Rabatt, aber man sollte andere nicht ausschliessen. Welcher Schüler hat denn bitte heute Zeit für einen Nebenjob nach der Schule?
Das mit dem Beamtenrabatt war auch nur Ironie. Entschuldigt bitte das ich es nicht gekennzeichnet habe. 
Ich finde man sollte Schülern ebenso eine vergünstigte Form des Abos anbieten und auch Wehrpflichtigen sowie Zivildienstleistenden.


----------



## jokergermany (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ab sofort: PCGH-Studentenabo 20 Prozent günstiger und jederzeit kündbar [Anzeige]*

Dann wirds für mich wohl mal Zeit für nen Abo^^

Was issen der Unterschied zwischen Premium und DVD?


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ab sofort: PCGH-Studentenabo 20 Prozent günstiger und jederzeit kündbar [Anzeige]*

Laut unserer Aboabteilung können folgenden Personen ein Studentenabo abschließen:

*--> Studenten
--> Schüler (auch Berufsschüler mit Schülerausweis)
--> Wehrpflichtige
--> und Zivis*

Nur bei Azubis sieht es leider schlecht aus.


----------



## Zsinj (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ab sofort: PCGH-Studentenabo 20 Prozent günstiger und jederzeit kündbar [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> *--> Schüler (auch Berufsschüler mit Schülerausweis)
> *
> Nur bei Azubis sieht es leider schlecht aus.


Betrifft mich zwar jetzt nicht, aber zählt man als Azubi nicht auch zu den Berufsschülern?
Schließlich ist die Schule zur Ausbildung meines Wissens nach immer parallel.


----------



## x2K (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ab sofort: PCGH-Studentenabo 20 Prozent günstiger und jederzeit kündbar [Anzeige]*



Nighty101 schrieb:


> Sorry das ichs Zitiere, aber wenn DU mir sagst DU bist student...
> Hast du in Deutsch 4te Klasse nicht aufgepasst ?


Wer sich ganz toll findet kann ja Deutschlehrer werden... (auf sowas achte ich nie beim posten weil ich faul binn und keine lust habe das ganze nochmal zu prüfen)

oder wir schieben das ganze auf das schulsystem, ist mir beides latte.
im übrigen ist es arm sich über solche sachen lustig zu machen


----------



## CarManDD (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ab sofort: PCGH-Studentenabo 20 Prozent günstiger und jederzeit kündbar [Anzeige]*

gut, man kann seine inkompetenz auch so begründen .. harr


----------



## x2K (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ab sofort: PCGH-Studentenabo 20 Prozent günstiger und jederzeit kündbar [Anzeige]*

Oder man lenkt von ihr ab durch das diskreditieren von Fremden.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ab sofort: PCGH-Studentenabo 20 Prozent günstiger und jederzeit kündbar [Anzeige]*



jokergermany schrieb:


> Dann wirds für mich wohl mal Zeit für nen Abo^^
> 
> Was issen der Unterschied zwischen Premium und DVD?



Premium kommt zusätzlich alle drei Monate mit wechselndem Special-Thema.

@ all: Bitte back to topic, sonst werden Spampunkte verteilt.


----------



## jokergermany (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ab sofort: PCGH-Studentenabo 20 Prozent günstiger und jederzeit kündbar [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Premium kommt zusätzlich alle drei Monate mit wechselndem Special-Thema.



Also die neue PCGH Extendend?

Was sind denn das für Specialthemen?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ab sofort: PCGH-Studentenabo 20 Prozent günstiger und jederzeit kündbar [Anzeige]*

Premium kostet am Kiosk 9,99 - da ist deutlich mehr drin als früher im Extended.

Die Ausgabe 03 deckt beispielsweise Overclocking ab - mit großem Special, BIOS-Karten, einem zusätzlichen Datenträger mit Vollversionen usw.

Davor gab es auch Spiele-/Softwarethemen (Anno 1404, Windows 7) oder Fan-Ausgaben (AMD, Nvidia usw.).


----------



## jokergermany (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ab sofort: PCGH-Studentenabo 20 Prozent günstiger und jederzeit kündbar [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Premium kostet am Kiosk 9,99 - da ist deutlich mehr drin als früher im Extended.
> 
> Die Ausgabe 03 deckt beispielsweise Overclocking ab - mit großem Special, BIOS-Karten, einem zusätzlichen Datenträger mit Vollversionen usw.
> 
> Davor gab es auch Spiele-/Softwarethemen (Anno 1404, Windows 7) oder Fan-Ausgaben (AMD, Nvidia usw.).




Hmm, da es im ABO leider nicht wählen kann (wenn man die Themen weiß), ob man ne normale Ausgabe will oder ne Premium wirds wohl die normale...


----------



## h_tobi (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ab sofort: PCGH-Studentenabo 20 Prozent günstiger und jederzeit kündbar [Anzeige]*

Wie sieht es denn mit Rentnern aus?
Bin auch immer knapp bei Kasse. Habe das Abo seit den ersten Auflagen.  
Habe Euch zu Liebe das GameStar Abo schon gekündigt.


----------



## FeuRenard (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ab sofort: PCGH-Studentenabo 20 Prozent günstiger und jederzeit kündbar [Anzeige]*

faires Angebot 
find ich echt gut, jetz lass ich mir mal schnell n Schülerausweis ausstellen


----------



## rebel4life (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ab sofort: PCGH-Studentenabo 20 Prozent günstiger und jederzeit kündbar [Anzeige]*

Gibt es auch eine Bundeswehrleraktion? O2 hat sowas auch...

Duales Ausbildungssystem - Betrieb&Berufsschule, geht also, vieleicht geht es sogar mit dem Dienstausweiß, ist fast ne Freikarte für alles - Fahrkarte vergessen, ah Bundeswehrler, der wäre ja blöd, wenn er keine Karte kauft, denn die wird eh vom Staat bezahlt -> man muss keine 40€zahlen.


----------



## guidodungel (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ab sofort: PCGH-Studentenabo 20 Prozent günstiger und jederzeit kündbar [Anzeige]*

Echt sehr feiner Zug von euch!


----------



## F0rest (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ab sofort: PCGH-Studentenabo 20 Prozent günstiger und jederzeit kündbar [Anzeige]*

bin sehr an einem abo interessiert. könntet ihr mir ein unschlagbares angebot machen. ich hätte gerne

4 x PC Games Hardware Premium und 8 x PC Games Hardware Magazin
wenn das nochmal den preis senkt, dann:
- gerne auch 1, 2, 3 jahre laufzeit ohne jederzeit kündigen zu können
- gerne auch student
- gerneauch von jem. anders geworben zu werden
- gerne auch die premiums ohne dvd(s)

also im grunde hät ich gern sozusagen immer das magazin, und wenns extra seiten gibt (wie in der premium), dann hät ich die auch. dvds quasi unnötig für mich. und das nun halt möglichst günstig.


----------



## sethdiabolos (6. März 2010)

*AW: Ab sofort: PCGH-Studentenabo 20 Prozent günstiger und jederzeit kündbar [Anzeige]*

Was ich ehrlich nicht verstehe ist, warum ein Student echt in jeder Lebenslage Rabatte bekommt und ein Auszubildender, der eine eigene Wohnung zu bezahlen hat und schon selber Geld bei Vater Staat einspielt links liegen gelassen wird. Die Studenten, die ich kenne haben deutlich weniger Probleme im Monat rum zu kommen wie die Niedrigverdiener, Auszubildenden und teils auch Familien mit Kindern. Ein Kumpel von mir lernt aktuell irgendwas mit Softwareprogrammierung und bekommt ~350€ im Monat ausgezahlt.


----------



## Captain Future (6. März 2010)

*AW: Ab sofort: PCGH-Studentenabo 20 Prozent günstiger und jederzeit kündbar [Anzeige]*

Stell' dir vor, als ich noch studierte, habe ich genau 0,00 Euro "ausgezahlt" bekommen, ohne etwas dafür zu tun. Und das, obwohl ich mich genauso in der Berufsvorbereitung befunden habe wie dein Lehrlingsbekannter - nur eben nicht in einem Betrieb, sondern an der Uni. Ich glaube, jeder Student würde gern eine Ausbildungsvergütung erhalten und die entsprechenden Sozialabgaben erhalten. Dass ich später mal, so Gott will, eine reelle Chance habe, mehr ins Sozialsystem zurückzuspülen als ein Geselle/Kaufmann, wiegt dabei den Produktivitätsunterschied in der Ausbildung IMO mindestens auf.

Warum ein Lehrling notwendigerweise eine Wohnung bezahlen sollen muss, wohingegen ein Student in deiner Welt offenbar umsonst irgendwo wohnt, verstehe ich auch nicht so recht…


----------



## sethdiabolos (6. März 2010)

*AW: Ab sofort: PCGH-Studentenabo 20 Prozent günstiger und jederzeit kündbar [Anzeige]*

Ich habe nichts dagegen, wenn Studenten Rabatte bekommen, aber manchmal ist der Umfang der Rabatte nicht in Ordnung. Wenn ein Auszubildender im schlimmsten Fall 129.-€ für ein Office Home & Student zahlen muss bekommt ein Student ein Office Ultimate für 52.-€ (UVP 899.-€). Windows 7 bekommt der Student teils umsonst, Schüler und Auszubildende aber nicht. Einige studieren auch schon garnicht mehr und bekommen die Rabatte dennoch weiter.

Sollen Studenten meinetwegen auch eine Vergütung bekommen. 
Ich bezahle ja eh genug Steuern und habe nix davon, dann zahle ich aber allemal lieber für den Nachwuchs, als für den dritten Benz von irgendeinem drittklassigen Politiker.


----------



## Freakless08 (6. März 2010)

*AW: Ab sofort: PCGH-Studentenabo 20 Prozent günstiger und jederzeit kündbar [Anzeige]*

Könnte man nicht auch ein Abo für "normale" mit einer Laufzeit von sechs Monaten anbieten. 12 Monate will ich das (vorerst) eigentlich nicht.


----------



## Julius82 (6. März 2010)

*AW: Ab sofort: PCGH-Studentenabo 20 Prozent günstiger und jederzeit kündbar [Anzeige]*



sethdiabolos schrieb:


> Ich habe nichts dagegen, wenn Studenten Rabatte bekommen, aber manchmal ist der Umfang der Rabatte nicht in Ordnung. Wenn ein Auszubildender im schlimmsten Fall 129.-€ für ein Office Home & Student zahlen muss bekommt ein Student ein Office Ultimate für 52.-€ (UVP 899.-€). Windows 7 bekommt der Student teils umsonst, Schüler und Auszubildende aber nicht. Einige studieren auch schon garnicht mehr und bekommen die Rabatte dennoch weiter.
> 
> Sollen Studenten meinetwegen auch eine Vergütung bekommen.
> Ich bezahle ja eh genug Steuern und habe nix davon, dann zahle ich aber allemal lieber für den Nachwuchs, als für den dritten Benz von irgendeinem drittklassigen Politiker.



Ich wüsste nicht wo ich große Rabatte bekomme. An der Mehrzahl er Universitäten gibts gar keine Rabatte für MS Programme oder nur für 1-2 Fächer. 95% der Studenten haben hierauf keinen Zugriff.  Die Studentenvariante von Office ist NICHT Ultimate und war im Handel so ab 69€ zu haben. 
Es ist ja üblich das sich gesellschaftliche Gruppen gegenseitig stigmatisieren (Azubis gegen Studenten, technische Studiengänge gegen sozialwissenschaftliche etc..) aber was ich hier zum teil lesen muss treibt mir schon die Galle hoch. Studenten bekommen kein Geld fürs studieren, sie Leben von Unterhalt oder Bafög, sprich Kredit! Das heißt Schulden zu Berufsbeginn etc.
Ich kaufe mit die PCGH bei Bedarf, anders kann ich es mir mit 1500€ Studiengebühren/beitrag pro Jahr auch nicht leisten.


----------



## LordTripack (6. März 2010)

*AW: Ab sofort: PCGH-Studentenabo 20 Prozent günstiger und jederzeit kündbar [Anzeige]*

Die Studentenversion von Office ist bei einigen Unis Ultimate:
http://www.microsoft.com/student/discounts/daswahreoffice/default.aspx

Windows 7 gibt es im Rahmen des MSDNAA Projektes von Microsoft.
Nimmt die entsprechende Fakultät/Uni daran teil, bekommt man viel Software kostenlos.


----------



## Julius82 (6. März 2010)

*AW: Ab sofort: PCGH-Studentenabo 20 Prozent günstiger und jederzeit kündbar [Anzeige]*

Japp wenn man dafür bezahlt, letzlich ist das ein Angebot eines Drittanbieters weil Office 2007 nunmal kurz vor der Ablösung steht. Praktisch alle Unis sind in der MSDNAA, das bedeutet aber nicht das dort jeder Student irgendwas, gar kostenlos bekommt. An meiner UNI gilt das eben nur für 2 sehr sehr kleine Fachbereiche, ansonsten werden Mondpreise verlangt.  Von anderen Unis habe ich diesbezüglich noch nichts anderes gehört.


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (6. März 2010)

*AW: Ab sofort: PCGH-Studentenabo 20 Prozent günstiger und jederzeit kündbar [Anzeige]*



> *Was benötige ich, um ein Studentenabo abschließen zu können?*
> Eine Gewährung des Vorzugspreises ist nur möglich, wenn Sie an unseren Abo-Service (Computec Kundenservice, Postfach 20080, Hamburg) einen Ausbildungsnachweis per Post schicken (z. B. Immatrikulationsbescheinigung, Schülerausweis, _*Berufsschüler auch mit Schülerausweis).*_ [...]


 


> *Ich bin kein Student. Gilt das Abo auch für Schüler und Azubis? Was für Abos gibt es sonst noch?*
> Ja, auch Schüler, Wehrpflichtige und Zivis profitieren vom günstigen Studententarif. *Nur Azubis müssen zum normalen Abo greifen.*


 
Könnt ihr euch mal entscheiden? Ist ein Berufsschüler nicht automatsich Azubi? Zumal ich z.B. auch nicht mehr Geld habe als ein Student. Wie wär´s den z.B. mal den Berechnungsbescheid der ARGE mit anzurechnen und entsprechende Rabatte zu gewähren


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. März 2010)

*AW: Ab sofort: PCGH-Studentenabo 20 Prozent günstiger und jederzeit kündbar [Anzeige]*



sethdiabolos schrieb:


> Ich habe nichts dagegen, wenn Studenten Rabatte bekommen, aber manchmal ist der Umfang der Rabatte nicht in Ordnung. Wenn ein Auszubildender im schlimmsten Fall 129.-€ für ein Office Home & Student zahlen muss bekommt ein Student ein Office Ultimate für 52.-€ (UVP 899.-€). Windows 7 bekommt der Student teils umsonst, Schüler und Auszubildende aber nicht. Einige studieren auch schon garnicht mehr und bekommen die Rabatte dennoch weiter.




Wenn Studenten so etwas stark vergünstigt oder gar umsonst bekommen, dann liegt das daran, dass die Unis bereits fleißig an Microsoft zahlen. Und umgekehrt ist der Trick eigentlich auch leicht durchschaubar und keineswegs auf Unis oder auf M$ beschränkt:
Werbung&Kundensicherung.
M$ ist ja nicht blöd. Die wissen, was für Massen an Raubkopien in Studenten-Netzwerken rumschwirren. Da wird so oder so das entsprechende Produkt genutzt, billig Lizenzen zu verkaufen, bringt keine Nachteile. Im Gegenzug sorgt man dafür, dass sich die Leute an Windows&Microsoft-Office gewöhnen - und genau das sollen sie. Denn wer sich 5-6 Jahre lang intensiv in Microsoft Office eingewöhnt hat, der wird später im Beruf auch darauf pochen, dass Microsoft Office eingesetzt wird - und nicht etwa StarOffice oder Lotus oder ...
Plan aufgegangen.

Azubis dagegen... Die meisten Berufe, in denen ausgebildet wird, gehören nicht zur Zielgruppe Microsofts. Oft nur wenig Büroarbeit. Zudem gibt es nur selten zentrale Anlaufstellen. Man müsste tausende Betriebe, Berufsschulen, Firmen,.... abklappern. Eine Uni mit 20-100.000 Studenten ist da einfach das attraktivere Ziel und kann umgekehrt eher die entsprechenden Konditionen aushandeln.




pcp-brattcoxx schrieb:


> Könnt ihr euch mal entscheiden? Ist ein Berufsschüler nicht automatsich Azubi?



Ich bin kein Berufsschüler, aber afaik ist das so.



> Zumal ich z.B. auch nicht mehr Geld habe als ein Student. Wie wär´s den z.B. mal den Berechnungsbescheid der ARGE mit anzurechnen und entsprechende Rabatte zu gewähren



Ich weiß nicht genau, wie Ctec die Aktion handhabt, aber da könnte es Probleme mit der Laufzeit geben. Ein Student behält seinen Status noch mindestens ein halbes Jahr bei, das Ausbildungsende eines Azubis ist meist noch schärfer umrissen. Aber die meisten Aktionen, bei denen die Arge was ausstellen könnte, können sich zum Monatsende schon wieder geändert haben.


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (7. März 2010)

*AW: Ab sofort: PCGH-Studentenabo 20 Prozent günstiger und jederzeit kündbar [Anzeige]*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Ich weiß nicht genau, wie Ctec die Aktion handhabt, aber da könnte es Probleme mit der Laufzeit geben. Ein Student behält seinen Status noch mindestens ein halbes Jahr bei, das Ausbildungsende eines Azubis ist meist noch schärfer umrissen. Aber die meisten Aktionen, bei denen die Arge was ausstellen könnte, können sich zum Monatsende schon wieder geändert haben.


 
Der Bewilligungsbescheid gilt in der Regel für 6 Monate. Organisatorisch ist es bestimmt nicht einfach, da stimm ich auch zu. MAchbar wäre es aber mit Sicherheit in irgendeiner Art und Weise.

Aber bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ich möchte jetzt nicht auf dem _kann / soll_ der Ctec herumreiten. War nur ´ne Idee.
Eine Info seitens der Redaktion bzw. des Aboservice zu meiner eigentlichen Frage hätte ich aber trotzdem ganz gerne.
Und btw: Klick


----------



## Pokerclock (7. März 2010)

*AW: Ab sofort: PCGH-Studentenabo 20 Prozent günstiger und jederzeit kündbar [Anzeige]*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht genau, wie Ctec die Aktion handhabt, aber da könnte es Probleme mit der Laufzeit geben. Ein Student behält seinen Status noch mindestens ein halbes Jahr bei, das Ausbildungsende eines Azubis ist meist noch schärfer umrissen. Aber die meisten Aktionen, bei denen die Arge was ausstellen könnte, können sich zum Monatsende schon wieder geändert haben.



Ich denke Ctec wird den Status zum Zeitpunkt des Vertragsschlusses als Maßstab nehmen. Ist auch nicht ungewöhnlich. Erst bei einer Verlängerung des Abos muss nochmal nachgefragt werden.


----------



## tigerone (20. März 2010)

*AW: Ab sofort: PCGH-Studentenabo 20 Prozent günstiger und jederzeit kündbar [Anzeige]*

Und wann bekomme ich als Arbeitsloser und Familienvater Rabatt/ Prozente ??


----------



## Excalibur0177 (20. März 2010)

*AW: Ab sofort: PCGH-Studentenabo 20 Prozent günstiger und jederzeit kündbar [Anzeige]*



tigerone schrieb:


> Und wann bekomme ich als Arbeitsloser und Familienvater Rabatt/ Prozente ??



Such dir ne Arbeit und bezahl wie jeder andere auch.


----------



## windows (20. März 2010)

*AW: Ab sofort: PCGH-Studentenabo 20 Prozent günstiger und jederzeit kündbar [Anzeige]*

Ist eine gute Möglichkeit.
Nur das mit dem jederzeit kündbar müsste doch ein großer Organisationsaufwand sein?


----------



## sethdiabolos (20. März 2010)

*AW: Ab sofort: PCGH-Studentenabo 20 Prozent günstiger und jederzeit kündbar [Anzeige]*



Excalibur0177 schrieb:


> Such dir ne Arbeit und bezahl wie jeder andere auch.




Könnte man zu Studenten auch sagen. Die hält auch keiner davon ab sich eine normale Arbeit zu suchen. 

Solche Abos sollte man nunmal nicht nur einer Gruppe zur Verfügung stellen sondern allen, die nur geringes Einkommen haben. Dazu gehören auch Arbeitslose, Rentner, Azubis und auch Behinderte.


----------



## Nasenbaer (20. März 2010)

*AW: Ab sofort: PCGH-Studentenabo 20 Prozent günstiger und jederzeit kündbar [Anzeige]*



sethdiabolos schrieb:


> Könnte man zu Studenten auch sagen. Die hält auch keiner davon ab sich eine normale Arbeit zu suchen.


Du meinst die Gesellschaft kämeohne Akademiker aus? Das glaube ich kaum. Genausowenig allerdings auch wie die Gesellschaft ohne Reinigungskräfte, Bauarbeiter oder Angestellte auskäme.
Und neben dem Studium ist je nach Fachrichtung bei manchen Studiengängen nahezu unmöglich wenn die Leistung stimmen soll und man wenigstens ein paar Stunden Freizeit pro Tag haben will. Also ich hatte Semester gehabt da hatte ich manche mal von morgen 7 bis abends 19 Uni und dan den Tagen mit weniger Vorlesungen konntest dann stundenlang Hausaufgaben, manchmal sogar über Weihnachten machen. Und in den Semesterferien gabs dann etliche Prüfungen - da war dann nur wirklich wenig Zeit für Arbeit nebenher.


sethdiabolos schrieb:


> Solche Abos sollte man nunmal nicht nur einer Gruppe zur Verfügung stellen sondern allen, die nur geringes Einkommen haben. Dazu gehören auch Arbeitslose, Rentner, Azubis und auch Behinderte.


Ich vermute mal, dass Studenten machnmal so viele Vergünstigungen bekommen und "studieren" attraktiv zu machen. Gilt sicher nicht für PCGH aber fast alle öffentlichen Einrichtungen bieten dahingehend ja Rabatte. Ist aber auch nur so eine Vermutung.


----------



## Stergi (21. März 2010)

*AW: Ab sofort: PCGH-Studentenabo 20 Prozent günstiger und jederzeit kündbar [Anzeige]*

Wieso kriegen nicht auch Azubis diesen Rabatt? auch ein Azubi-Leben ist nicht gerade luxus...(ich bin z.B. 12std am tag unterwegs (dank öpnv))

und ich  sehe beim Schuelerausweis der Berufsschule ein Problem, nicht alle Berufsschüler sind Azubis, aber alle Azubis sind Berufsschüler, haben also auch einen Schülerausweis der Berufschule... macht es da klick? ein Azubi der nicht blöd ist wird eine Kopie des Schülerausweises als Berechtigungsnachweiß mitschicken und nicht sagen, dass er Azubi ist... also kann man es auch gleich für Azubis offen machen...


----------



## lol2k (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ab sofort: PCGH-Studentenabo 20 Prozent günstiger und jederzeit kündbar [Anzeige]*

Sag mal - gehts noch, Jungs? Dreht die Diskussion wirklich auf eine so polarisierende oberflächliche Schiene ab? Wie kann man nur so engstirnig sein? 
Jeder in Deutschland leistet was - von der Putzfrau bis zum Manager. Für jeden von euch da draußen gibt es Gründe, warum er eine Vergünstigung erhalten sollte - warum könnt ihr nicht die Toleranz aufbringen, das es ist, wie es ist? Echt traurig...


----------



## gh0st2k7 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ab sofort: PCGH-Studentenabo 20 Prozent günstiger und jederzeit kündbar [Anzeige]*

Ich finde es sehr gut und werde das Angebot wahrscheinlich nutzen. Vorher werde ich die Zeitschrift (lange Zeit nicht mehr gelesen) nochmal im Einzelkauf testen.


----------



## jobo (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ab sofort: PCGH-Studentenabo 20 Prozent günstiger und jederzeit kündbar [Anzeige]*

Also neu ist das Amgebot nicht aber es ist gut!


----------



## TurboMichel (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ab sofort: PCGH-Studentenabo 20 Prozent günstiger und jederzeit kündbar [Anzeige]*

Da muß ich lol2k aber recht geben......

hammer hart das studi angebot!!!! alle andern kommen sich ja wohl verarscht vor!!!! 
nächstes abo von mir wir HARDWARELUXX weil ich ja nur dummer sonderschüler bin, mit denen will pcgh ja nix zu tut haben...........armes deutschland


----------



## CyLord (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ab sofort: PCGH-Studentenabo 20 Prozent günstiger und jederzeit kündbar [Anzeige]*

Ja, Berufsschüler sind auch Azubis. Aber sie können eben den Schülerausweis vorlegen. Aber z.B. angehende Altenpfleger, die über eine private Institution Berufsschule haben, könnten da etwa alt aussehen. Also sind Azubis nicht komplett ausgeschlossen. Wenn andere neben Studenten profitieren können, ist es doch gut.

Na gut, ein ALGII-Empfänger z.B. ist auch nicht reich. Aber irgendwo müssen halt Grenzen gezogen werden. Würde Computec auch nicht umbedingt einen ALGII-Bescheid zusenden...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ab sofort: PCGH-Studentenabo 20 Prozent günstiger und jederzeit kündbar [Anzeige]*

Jedem, der sich nicht über aktuelle Abo-Angebote von PCGH unterhalten möchte, sei angeraten, sich einen anderen Thread für seine Beiträge zu suchen.

Für diejenigen, die sich für die Verhältnisse von Studenten in Deutschland interessen, könnte dieser einen Versuch wert sein.


----------



## 3-way (10. August 2010)

*AW: Ab sofort: PCGH-Studentenabo 20 Prozent günstiger und jederzeit kündbar [Anzeige]*



TurboMichel schrieb:


> Da muß ich lol2k aber recht geben......
> 
> hammer hart das studi angebot!!!! alle andern kommen sich ja wohl verarscht vor!!!!
> nächstes abo von mir wir HARDWARELUXX weil ich ja nur dummer sonderschüler bin, mit denen will pcgh ja nix zu tut haben...........armes deutschland



Junge werd erwachsen! Studenten bekommen  kein Geld fürs Studieren, im Gegenteil! Wenn man sich dann noch Annehmlichkeiten wie ein pcgh-abo als Student leisten kann steht man trotz Rabatt fast schon als Bonze da.
Und das mit der Sonderschule tut mir leid für dich.


----------

